# Can i pollinate a plant from feminized seed?



## Iron Emmett (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess what i wanna know, if i pollinate a plant that was grown from Feminized beans, will i have a high chance of hermie seeds?

I wanna try tossing some pollen around just to make my own crosses, and i dont wanna fill my room with hermie plants.


Appreciate any replies.

I.E


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 1, 2012)

i pollenated a few femed bean plants and do get higher rate of late flower hermies, but really nothing that spreads to other plants or pollentates itself. my lastest ones are Sour Kush (headband) and Fruit Autos, both from fem seeds and used reg male to breed the autos and S1 the Sour Kush.

i think it does bring out the hermy genes more to the top than pollenating a reg plant but thats just imo/e dont really know if theres fact to it, just what ive noticed after starting making my own beans.

theres also more of a chance to get some male flowers on the bottom of the plnat at first, but they grow as normal females from there on, which i get with alot of fem beans.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2012)

this is a contraversial(sp) question...Some say pollenating a feminized plant will increase the chances of females as where some will say it increases the chances of hermies...Im not a fan of feminized just yet...book marking to see what others thaughts are


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Replies.

Puff, im glad you have some experience with this, you noticed more late flower hermies, which i what im afraid of, ive yet to grow a  plant that has hermied, and truth be told im nervous about it.

4U, thanks for replying, I know its a pretty controversial subject on these forums especially, im probably gonna give it a shot and see what happens.

I guess that worse that can happen is i get some hermies and a few seeds in my bud, but i also might make a kick *** cross that i love and keep forever.


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2012)

I wldnt think twice of using pollen from fems.....I personally hve yet to hve a fem bean go hermie on me. Jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wldnt think twice of using pollen from fems.....I personally hve yet to hve a fem bean go hermie on me. Jmo


 

you meen "from: right?....as I  would think if a femminized seed produced pollen ..that it would have to be a hermie.. 

nice to see *Hampster  :48:*


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you meen "from: right?....as I  would think if a femminized seed produced pollen ..that it would have to be a hermie..
> 
> nice to see *Hampster  :48:*




Yeah well for a fem bean to produce pollen it wld hve to Hermie or show as a male.If I had a fem go dark side on me I wld collect the pollen and hit my most stable female with it. I wld watch all those offspring like a hawk in the future but I wldnt mind some fem bean crosses to mess around with. The last cpl grows I hve been stress testing my Larry OG cut and it has yet to throw a nanner. I wld most definitely hit her with some pollen produced by a fem that produced some pollen. I wld then start stress testing the beans I got from the chuckin. I don't like Hermies but they don't make me freakout either. All this being said I hve had Zero fem beans hermie on me. Jmo


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for showing up Ham, i plan on using pollen from a regular seed to pollinate a clone grown from a fem seed, so i wont be using hermie pollen.
Ive also never had a Hermie, ive grown a decent amount of fem beans.

Im really excited to start making my own crosses, its something ive always wanted to get into.


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Thanks for showing up Ham, i plan on using pollen from a regular seed to pollinate a clone grown from a fem seed, so i wont be using hermie pollen.
> Ive also never had a Hermie, ive grown a decent amount of fem beans.
> 
> Im really excited to start making my own crosses, its something ive always wanted to get into.




Nice IE.....get ta chuckin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

I've only grown Femmed beans and never had a problem. I utilize a heavier dose of nitrogen in the soil w/ a 24/0 lighting schedule and the blues of a mh light. All these suggestions were per an article Shantibaba wrote. need to find that one...errr..


----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 17, 2012)

IMO it all depends on how stable the fem. strain was your breeding it to. I have had a few reg. bred strains hermie late in flower as well, not the end of the world... 
B.P.


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 19, 2012)

In surt the answer to your question is, yes.  However as you can read here that it may still be crap shoot as far as intersex trait appearing.  Have known many folks that have had great success with fem seeds, I like males. I want that choice to create more. But after much inner turmoil I see the light and many advantages for Fem seeds. 
You wouldn't know the outcome unless you try, and that is the only real thing for certain with seed production.

Good luck
Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 20, 2012)

homebrew420 said:
			
		

> In surt the answer to your question is, yes.  However as you can read here that it may still be crap shoot as far as intersex trait appearing.  Have known many folks that have had great success with fem seeds, I like males. I want that choice to create more. But after much inner turmoil I see the light and many advantages for Fem seeds.
> You wouldn't know the outcome unless you try, and that is the only real thing for certain with seed production.
> 
> Good luck
> Peace


 
i love my reg seeds too, just for that reason (to create more) but when you spend $100+ on a 10 pack of seeds and all 10 go male on you its rediculous. and feel like money wasted, all you can do is save some pollen to make crosses of the stuff you just spent all that money on. as long as i get one female atleast im happy cuasr that pays for the beans then in terms of not buying smoke.


----------

